# 2gbhosting - reliable?



## axxo (May 22, 2008)

Hi
I just come across this site(*www.2gbhosting.com/ ....although am not sure about its reliability. Is it trustable to go for it? 
Its urgent..confirm me plz.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 22, 2008)

If you can tell what you are going to host, may be then someone can suggest if it it is a good host.

I have no experience about them.


----------



## axxo (May 22, 2008)

I got the link from google ad while reading my gmail. planning to get this account for an educational institution. The site says its iso-certified so just want to verify the fact and also its trust factor.


----------



## nishanthnair (May 11, 2009)

I am using 2gbhosting.com . 
The only advantage is that they r dead cheap. No other hosting provider can come close to their offer price. Since they r cheaply priced, it comes with lot of problems.
- Hosted sites will be down atleast once in a day
- Poor Live chat Tech support(One day I asked a guy that my site abc.com is
   down . his reply "We dont host this site!!"  )
- Slow access to sites. Seems like their servers are loaded too much. 
- Attitude of live chat guys sucks... Some of them talks as if they are doing a 
   favour by hosting our sites on their servers.  

If you are a hobbyist or creating your own personal site, you can go for 2gbhosting.com but if your site is about something serious and requires reliability and stability, go for some other provider by paying more. 
End of the day, you pay cheap, you get cheap.


----------

